# Challenge: Show Us Where You Live- 5 Photos Only!



## EBphotography (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone suggested this type of thing, so I decided to get it started.  The challenge is to show us where you live, city, town, state in 5 photos.  What is most important in your area?  What represents your area?  What are popular areas in your area? Questions like that.  The tricky part is condensing it into 5 photos! 

Eric.

P.S. I'll start working on this one myself.


----------



## jeroen (Feb 17, 2007)

Not the best photo I have of my city, but the one with the most city in it.






The most typical photo of it I have.





This is my butcher. He has great lamb meat.





The Maritime Museum.





Incomplete series without a bicycle in it somewhere.





I could go on for ever posting photos but you said not more then 5 shots.
I love this city and I never thought I'd ever say that before I moved here 4 years ago.

Looking forward to your cities.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 17, 2007)

EXCELLENT job Jeroen!!!! Love those pics (really cool lighting in several of them). And love the 'challenge'.... I hope everyone joins in to show off their respective towns/cities/environs. Gonna get in on this one myself!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 17, 2007)

Is it for "cities" only???? 
Then I must pass.......


----------



## jeroen (Feb 17, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> [...]city, town, state in 5 photos.  What is most important in your area?  What represents your area?  What are popular areas in your area?[...]


So, show us Lower Saxony


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 17, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Is it for "cities" only????
> Then I must pass.......




aww why?  I'd love to see pics from germany


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 17, 2007)

Sweet Home Chicago!!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 17, 2007)

jeroen said:


> I could go on for ever posting photos but you said not more then 5 shots.
> I love this city and I never thought I'd ever say that before I moved here 4 years ago.
> 
> Looking forward to your cities.




I love Amsterdam.  I had a great time when I went to visit.  people were great too!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 17, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> EXCELLENT job Jeroen!!!! Love those pics (really cool lighting in several of them). And love the 'challenge'.... I hope everyone joins in to show off their respective towns/cities/environs. Gonna get in on this one myself!




cant wait.  toronto is one city I want to visit.  convince me!!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 17, 2007)

As I understand it, I go out and take the pics now (= wintertime). Or am I supposed to dig up shots (possibly taken in the summer) that show off my hometown?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 17, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> As I understand it, I go out and take the pics now (= wintertime). Or am I supposed to dig up shots (possibly taken in the summer) that show off my hometown?



doesnt matter at all.


----------



## morydd (Feb 18, 2007)

The scan quality on these isn't the best, but here's my go



47th St Intermodal Terminal




Reflection of the Harold Washington Library




State Street




Celtic Fest




Skyline from North Ave. Beach


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 18, 2007)

Downtown from Pier 66:





what seems to be 50% of the downtown population:





The Sound:





Pikes Market:






And of course, the Space Needle (i'm mad that I blew out the sky, but it's not bad for a drive by freeway shot):






I moved to Seattle in September, so you can imagine that i've taken a few pictures of it.


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 18, 2007)

Corinna, you can post your town too! City, town, or state I think it says in my intro. 

Anty, you can post either pictures you have taken in the past or ones you want to go take now! Either is fine! 

Great posts so far!  I live in a small tourist town and am thinking what I should include in my series!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 21, 2007)

come on people  show me the world!!


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 22, 2007)

Im not in Chicago proper, but have lived here my whole life (in the suburbs) and figured Id show some Chicago pics...


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 22, 2007)

chitown represents!  :thumbup:


----------



## Spacy (Feb 22, 2007)

There sure is a lot of people from Chicago! You guys are all really good. I'm almost embarassed to post the pics from where I live. Please keep in mind that I am new to photography and not experienced in editing!!!

Here are some from where I live:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 22, 2007)

All these pics are awesome!! Love this thread. I've been sifting through shots, but haven't had time to upload and post yet.

(Spacy, my most recent trip was to DC, so I very much enjoyed your shots.  Keep posting!)


----------



## Spacy (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Antarctican. I can't wait to see yours.


----------



## theusher (Feb 22, 2007)

There isn't too much interesting in my town exactly, but here are a few of places close to me.

1. A beach not too far




2. An old timey restoration place




3. Lookin' Out My Back Door...




4. Bridge Over Annoying Sun Flare




5. Sorry I can't even come up with 5. There is just nothing that interesting right around me.


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 23, 2007)

These pics are great. Really interesting idea for a thread I love it! Once my flu passes I'm gonna have to go take my 5


----------



## shanstar (Feb 23, 2007)

wow.. theusher.. that 4th picture is awesome, even with the sun.

These aren't exactly from my town, since I already posted those when I did the Long Island Sound pictures. I felt I needed to represent the closest city to me. (Not what I consider my city, since I will always be from Boston <3)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





not always what people think of when they picture NYC.. but that's where it is.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2007)

Since I bought my last lens, I can only afford renting this place:






Not worth showing five images of it, it looks the same from all sides


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 23, 2007)

Har-har-har-har, Alex :greenpbl:

By the way, if I were to get myself the lens you are suggesting I buy in my Industrial-Berlin-thread, I would need to MOVE IN THERE WITH YOU! :shock:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Har-har-har-har, Alex :greenpbl:
> 
> By the way, if I were to get myself the lens you are suggesting I buy in my Industrial-Berlin-thread, I would need to MOVE IN THERE WITH YOU! :shock:



Well, if you then bring that lens along and we will also share it, then I'm fine with your suggestion


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 23, 2007)

Spacy said:


> There sure is a lot of people from Chicago! You guys are all really good. I'm almost embarassed to post the pics from where I live. Please keep in mind that I am new to photography and not experienced in editing!!!
> 
> Here are some from where I live:



your pics are great!!!  thank you for posting.  you have nothing to be embarrassed about.  

dont worry there are no amatuers, we are all pros.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 23, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Since I bought my last lens, I can only afford renting this place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 24, 2007)

I love this thread.  In fact, this is the thing about the forum that still amazes me everyday.  We can, from the comfort of our homes, see images from all over the world.  We take this for granted, I think.  Two hundred years ago, a very short time in the grand scheme, we couldnt capture images.  Twenty years ago, we couldnt share them in forums.  It blows me away. 

  jereoen, I love those photos of yours.  Some of my all time favorite books are the detective series from van de Wetering, which took place in Amsterdam.  Your images got me daydreaming about Grijpstra and de Gier.  Chicago  Seattle  D.C.  Sea Cliff, all wonderful photos that show us a sense of place, which is very powerful.  I wish I were a better writer.  We need someone eloquent to do this thread justice.

(Alex B  I just saw your photo of your tent out there in the mountains north of the arctic circle, with those reindeer.  Excellent and so ... unbelievable to me.  Its so different from what I normally see.)

  Anyway, heres my contribution from NYC.  Thanks for sharing, everyone.

1.  Brooklyn  Bridge with World Trade Towers






2.  FlatIron  Building, with 5th Avenue and Broadway





3.  my street






4.  my building






5.  view from my studio


----------



## megapaws (Feb 24, 2007)

This is a great thread. I love the variety that comes out from people who live in the same city. Here are a few from Toronto.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 25, 2007)

is that last one a bum trying to sell a newspaper? There's one of those on every street corner here in seattle.


----------



## megapaws (Feb 25, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> is that last one a bum trying to sell a newspaper? There's one of those on every street corner here in seattle.


 
Yeah he is. I also noticed that he looks an awful lot like your friend who is looking for a beer.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2007)

OK, you say you also want to see small and boring places? For I can neither offer you an abode of the size and quality of the one Alex lives in greenpbl: ), nor can I offer you citiscapes of famous places such as Chicago, New York, Seattle, Toronto or Washington DC... so sorry.

But here is one of the highest buildings in my place: the church.







And the house where my friend lives in - it was built by her great-grandfather or so:






The Old Peoples' Home on the Main Road shortly before you have to turn right to get to my village (with the speed control camera box which *I* photographed this time :greenpbl: --- not it me!):






The Community Hall (we cannot speak of a Town Hall, my place it too small to be called a "town") ... i.e. this is where the authorities are such as registration office and whatnot:






My street.
Our house is somewhere towards the end of this street and not to be seen in the photo, what you see, however, is the area in front of the Fire Brigade Garage, behind that meadow:






I hope these five photos sort of sum up all there is about my place, though we do have more sights, such as the Primary School, the Secondary School, the Green Grocer's, the railway station and and and.


----------



## jeroen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, you live in a street with real trees in it! That must be nice 
That house in your second photo is my new dream house. Looks cozy, like it's from a Harry Potter book or something.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks like a lovely spot, Corinna!  The church is very pretty - do the bells still ring on Sundays?  And your friend's house looks so charming in that picture...like a postcard.  Such nice big old trees on your street...it must look beautiful when they are blooming.  I hope to see this place in, oh, say, late May next year?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 25, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> OK, you say you also want to see small and boring places? For I can neither offer you an abode of the size and quality of the one Alex lives in greenpbl: ), nor can I offer you citiscapes of famous places such as Chicago, New York, Seattle, Toronto or Washington DC... so sorry.



thank you for posting.  these are actually the exact type of pictures I enjoy seeing.  its a good chance in my lifetime, I will never go to a small town in germany.  the only way I find out what it looks like is from you (or our friend google, if i'm lucky).

great shots. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 25, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> thank you for posting. these are actually the exact type of pictures I enjoy seeing. its a good chance in my lifetime, I will never go to a small town in germany. the


 
Uhm, does that mean you would not even get close to a small hut like the one I have to live in? 

.
.
.

OK, I confess, that image posted wasn't my place ... it is not even close to my place ... and I am just waiting that someone might recognise the place as probably many many people walk past it each year.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 25, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I hope these five photos sort of sum up all there is about my place, though we do have more sights, such as the Primary School, the Secondary School, the Green Grocer's, the railway station and and and.


 
Thanks for posting, I never knew you were living that far out from the big city  Looks way more quiet than my place actually!


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Corinna your photos are fantastic!  

I've very much enjoyed this thread too!  I honestly am working on mine as well, I'll post when I can.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz said:


> I love this thread.  In fact, this is the thing about the forum that still amazes me everyday.  We can, from the comfort of our homes, see images from all over the world.  We take this for granted, I think.  Two hundred years ago, a very short time in the grand scheme, we couldnt capture images.  Twenty years ago, we couldnt share them in forums.  It blows me away.
> 
> 1.  Brooklyn  Bridge with World Trade Towers


I was just thinking the same thing! and these 2 are great.


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 25, 2007)

I love this thread. I'll try to get some of my own Berkeley (or maybe SF) photos up soon, but for now I'll just keep looking at all of these awesome ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 25, 2007)

I promise, after the coming week full of work is over I will start working on 5 serious shots showing where I live ...


[heyy, post 2500  ]


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 28, 2007)

come on people!!


----------



## NavyJelly (Mar 7, 2007)

I love this thread.
Especially like the pics that people think are innocuous, these are the ones that really give strangers to a place a feel for it.

Well done everyone.

Now if I could just figure out where home is I might try digging out some shots !


----------



## NavyJelly (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok so I found 5, all pretty similar though.
Give you a bit of a feel for Leiden, in the Netherlands.

1- Busy pedestrian bridge over the Oude Rijn canal. The begin point for market traders on market days.(note the bike doing a lemming...)







2- The town gate at the  (North)East  end of town. Leiden is a fort town famous for  being Rembrandt's birthplace and inspiration, and  holding the invading spanish at bay during a 16th century siege, which is still celebrated to this day on 3 October.






3 - Waterways are as much  part of leiden  as any roadways could be. This again is the Oude Rijn, a route for a water taxi.






4- In fact leiden water traffic can be as busy as roadways with many intersections and routes around town. One route should take you by canal all the way to Amsterdam, 40km to the North.






5 - In the often glorious summer sun, the waterways of leiden are also often  used for fun and relaxation.






This is a pretty one sided view of the town, pretty much the tourist view as captured upon my arrival. I havent  done much as regards  shooting around the town lately. There are different sides to it also. And now,  inspired, I just might !


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2007)

And what does it look like when your mood takes you to Ireland, NJ?
For you said you live EITHER in the Netherlands, OR in Ireland, depending on your "mood"... (I have to ALWAYS live in this tiny village halfway between Hamburg and Bremen  ).


----------



## NavyJelly (Mar 7, 2007)

Well realistically, I live in the Netherlands, 6 years now, but whether it's home or not is another question.

I have two trips to Ireland on the horizon for this year so hopefully I will get the chance to shoot some there also.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 7, 2007)

Not my best pictures but some of the ones I have on hand. 

Downtown Battle Creek during the Festival of Lights






Same





Cereal Festival Parade (we are called Cereal City after all)





Kellogg House





Federal Center (called Dole, something something after three Senators who stayed there when it was a VA medical hositpal)





Dang, this challenge made me realize I don't have many shots of Battle Creek. At least not defining shots.


----------



## cathmc (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW - great shots everyone. I started pointing out the ones I really love and there are just too many...I'm inspired to get better!
Today I took advantage of the lovely weather to go on a late-afternoon photography stroll. So I'm showing you not so much my city (Spacy covered iconic DC shots already - can't wait for cherry blossom time!) as my neighborhood. A large park called Rock Creek Park runs north-south through the NW section of the city, and has lots of lovely arch bridges taking east-west streets over the top. I catch glimpses of potential photos as I bicycle up the trail, and I come back on foot, camera-in-hand, to see what I can capture. Today it was chock full of joggers, bikers, dogwalkers and stroller-pushers enjoying the weather. I took lots of bridge shots, and some architecture-of-my neighborhood shots.
Thanks for looking (and reading this long-winded intro, oops!)
1. Calvert Street Bridge





2. Massachusetts Ave. Bridge





3. Dumbarton Bridge (Q Street): known for the buffalo that guard either end of the bridge





4. An apartment building detail





5. a well-known mural near my house - too bad I can't take a level shot! I'm going back next weekend to get a better shot of this...!


----------



## Jzero (Mar 27, 2007)

This is an excellent thread that seems to have run its course, so before it fizzles out and fades away completely, I'll add the one picture that I happen to have of my home surroundings..... This is where I live. it is so small a place that it doesn't even appear on most maps - My Home:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 27, 2007)

Megapaws has already posted some awesome shots of Toronto in this thread (click here). Here are some of my favourite spots in Toronto in winter, summer, at sunset, and at dusk. 

Toronto skyline from Toronto Island





Winter in downtown Toronto





Kayaking at sunset





Cherry beach, with lifeguard station





Old City Hall


----------



## Tatiana (Mar 28, 2007)

I love your pics Antarctican. What a beautiful city you live in!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, 'merci beaucoup' Tatiana! And last I heard, "Paris in springtime" is supposed to be spectacular....so let's see some pics!!


----------



## Garrentee (Apr 13, 2007)

early fall haybails on a field in Vermont





Bridgewater, vt. next town over from mine





backside of pico mt., killington vermont





bridge and farm down the street from my house





weather station at the peak of killington mt., ski area

just a few vermont shots...i really love where i live!! vermont has 4 seasons and sometimes 5 (mud season). enjoy

garrentee


----------



## Rayna' (Apr 13, 2007)

NavyJelly said:


> Well realistically, I live in the Netherlands, 6 years now, but whether it's home or not is another question.
> 
> I have two trips to Ireland on the horizon for this year so hopefully I will get the chance to shoot some there also.


 

My boss is from the Netherlands.  She moved here in '99.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 13, 2007)

Well done, Garrentee!!  Vermont is a beautiful part of the world and you showed it off nicely.


----------



## Garrentee (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks antartican!!!

Vermont is amazing...just so much to photograph!! Toronto is not to shabby either... love it there...go every year for the bluejays/redsox series


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 22, 2007)

^^^ Oh no, all I see are red x's.


----------

